# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Cipramil tegen angst en paniek - dosis verhogen?

## martin1965

Hallo allemaal,

Eerst maar even mezelf voorstellen en een inleiding.

Ik ben Martin, 45 jaar oud, 77 kilo, 1m85, getrouwd, geen kinderen. Loop al zo ongeveer mijn hele leven met angstklachten.
Afgelopen 3 jaar totaal opgebrand op het werk. Veels te lang doorgegaan met werken, terwijl ik voelde dat het echt slecht met me ging. (maar soms herken ik onvoldoende dat ik zwaar over mijn eigen grenzen heen ga)

Ik zit nu thuis van het werk en heb een moeilijke periode achter de rug, de angst, spanning en paniek was zo erg dat ik 5 weken opgenomen ben geweest. Dit heeft mij veel goed gedaan. Net als zovelen heb ik angst voor de anti-depressiva, en was ik stevig aan de kalmeringsmiddelen (Alprazolam = xanax, 6 maal daags 0,5 mg).

In plaats daarvan kreeg ik in de kliniek librium (daarvan gebruik ik er nu ongeveer 3 per dag van 25 mg - vergelijkbaar in sterkte aan de Alprazolam, alleen langer/geleidelijker werkend).

Natuurlijk wilde de artsen mij ook aan de AD, en ik had eerder al het advies gekregen om langzaam te starten met druppels cipramil. (Op andere AD reageerde ik heftig en zeer akelig, namelijk op Cymbalta en op Prozac en deze heb ik door de bijwerkingen dan ook niet lang genoeg gebruikt). Fevarin heb ik wel 6 weken kunnen volhouden, maar ik werd daar niet beter van, ik werd daar somber van en impotent, en het hielp niet tegen de angst of de paniekaanvallen.

Enfin, ik ben dus 7 weken geleden gestart met Cipramil. Eerst 2 dagen 2 druppels, daarna 2 dagen 4 druppels tot na een week 8 druppels per dag. De bijwerkingen vallen mij erg mee. Eerste tijd wel slaperigheid en wat hoofdpijn (niet ernstig, goed af te doen met paracetamol).

De opname heeft mij goed gedaan, de cipramil ook. Ook het stoppen met alprazolam en de overstap naar librium ging goed. Ik sliep weer lekker en werd rustiger. Voorheen was ik de hele dag gespannen, trillen, misselijk, angstig, zweten, beven.

Nu ben ik 2 weken weer thuis.

Het ging de afgelopen tijd dus de goede kant op met mij, hoewel de paniekaanvallen niet verdwenen zijn, maar veel rustiger, goed slapen en goed eten.

Nu krijg ik een beetje een terugslag. Nachtrust minder goed. Wat meer angst. Vanmorgen lichte paniekaanval.

Zou de dosis van 8 druppels per dag voldoende zijn? Iemand dezelfde ervaring? Ik heb wel het idee dat de cipramil mij helpt (al is het nog geen wondermiddel) en overstappen op een ander middel zie ik niet zo zitten. Ik heb ook weinig bijwerkingen van cipramil.
Wat denken jullie, zal een psychiater meer druppels adviseren? Ik zou daar niet op tegen zijn. Door een overstap van ene zorginstelling naar een andere zit ik nog een week of 6 te wachten tot ik een eerste gesprek heb met een nieuwe psychiater...

Zijn er mensen die dit herkennen? Die ook de dosis cipramil druppels hebben moeten verhogen? En had je daar dan baat bij?

Ik hoop op jullie adviezen.

Groetjes Martin

PS. Ik vergeet te vermelden dat ik me niet echt depressief heb gevoeld of voel, ik werd hooguit ongelukkig van het feit dat ik niets meer durf(de) te ondernemen en dat ik bang ben voor alles. Maar echt somber/depressief was/ben ik niet.

----------


## marietje1954

hoi martin,ja nu is het me duidelijk,haha ben ook een zeef hoor greatzz maria

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Martin,

Fijn dat de opname geholpen heeft en dat je weinig bijwerkingen hebt van de Cipramil  :Smile: 
Is er thuis iets (gebeurd) waardoor je je terugslag kreeg misschien?
Verhoging van druppels zou best kunnen helpen, zou dat wel overleggen met psych of huisarts.
Hopelijk gaat het bete en wordt alle rustiger  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## martin1965

Hoi Luuss,

Dank je wel voor je reactie.

Er speelden wel twee dingen:

1. ik was nog verder een het minderen met de librium. In feite gebruikte ik nog maar 2 x librium per dag, een week of 6 daarvoor gebruikte ik nog 6 maal daags alprazolam van dezelfde sterkte als de librium. Ik denk dus dat ik iets te snel wilde afkicken.

2. Mijn werkgever had gebeld. Hoewel het gesprek uiterst vriendelijk was, zonder dat er enige druk werd opgelegd, speelde bij mij (vooral onbewust) toch de spanning over eventueel weer moeten gaan werken.

Op het ogenblik gaat het redelijk goed. Paniekaanvallen zijn er minder of minder heftig (zetten minder door) en gedachten zijn rustiger, minder angstig en minder in die negatieve spiraal van steeds meer angst.

Ik zal nog veel moeten oefenen, heb wel wat dingen gedaan waar ik al blij mee ben en al trots op ben. (bepaalde wandelingen, behoorlijk stuk gefietst, Ikea megastore helemaal doorgelopen).

Ik denk dat de ik veel te danken heb aan de cipramil, ik zal daar ook nog met de artsen over praten omdat er meerdere dingen tegelijk in mijn leven zijn veranderd. Maar als de cipramil dit voor mij doet, dan blijf ik het voorlopig gebruiken.

Qua negatieve bijwerkingen: Ben wel eens een beetje sloom, maar als je niets hoeft te doen en je zit thuis dan is het toch ook geen ramp als je op de bank naar tennis ligt te kijken of nog een uurtje in bed een film gaat liggen kijken...
Soms wat hoofdpijn, een enkele keer een droom. Soms doen dingen of gebeurtenissen mij denken aan dingen uit mijn verleden. Geen negatieve dingen, maar soms komen er dingen boven waar ik lang niet meer aan gedacht heb. Slaap en eetlust is goed, stemming is normaal (niet super enthousiast maar ook niet somber en ook niet ongeinteresseerd).

Na eerdere minder positieve ervaringen met AD lijkt cipramil mij dus wel te helpen, zonder echt nare bijwerkingen.

Voor de duidelijkheid: door negatieve ervaringen met prozac en cymbalta was ik zeer bang geworden voor AD. De ervaringen van andere gebruikers van cipramil zijn regelmatig goed en relatief veel mensen hebben er baat bij. Dat viel mij op internet op, vergeleken met topics over bepaalde andere AD's.
Ook het feit dat meerdere artsen mij echt cipramil aanbevolen tegen de angstklachten, en tevens de mogelijkheid om het met druppels langzaam op te bouwen, hebben mij over de streep getrokken.
In de kliniek wilde de arts mij meteen aan 20 mg, maar ik heb mijn mening enige malen herhaald en toen werd ik goed begrepen en ging men akkoord met het rustigere opbouwen. Ik was echt ook heel bang voor de AD. De eerste keer dat ik 2 druppeltjes genomen had was ik zo bang voor wat er zou gaan gebeuren.... ik was ook aan het twijfelen of ik zou gaan overgeven om zo die druppels weer uit mijn lijf te krijgen.

Van een echte depressie weet ik niet zo veel, maar bij angst- en paniekklachten (ook als je bang bent voor anti-depressiva) wil ik dit middel dus toch aanbevelen. Laat je goed begeleiden, het liefst door een psychiater.

Mijn spieren trillen nog wel erg bij iets zwaars doen, en mijn handen beven ook bij bepaalde dingen zoals frisdrank schenken uit zo'n grote fles. Maar het is niet echt storend en het valt niet altijd op. Naast deze veranderingen ben ik 5 maanden geleden ook nog gestopt met drinken, ik dronk enkele biertjes op een avond (toch duidelijk meer dan verstandig is). Dat in combinatie met die alprazolam was ook een gevaarlijke combinatie, het kan best zijn dat je maanden nodig hebt om een dergelijke verslaving goed te overwinnen.

Groetjes en liefs,

Martin

----------

